# Feliks 3x3x3 example solves



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2014)

*Feliks new example solves (2014)*

Feliks posted example solves, someone care to reconstruct this?

*white cross*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2014)

*colour neutral*


----------



## Arkwell (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks filipemtx, I was going to upload them to SS myself. Hopefully we will have 'reconstructions' for us noobs that don't fully understand all he's doing!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 10, 2014)

He blows my mind with his solves. I feel like he can track the whole cube at one time. He will probably be one-looking solves in the next year lol.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 11, 2014)

LOL, 'I am not gonna skip a one move green cross'.. I just love these walktrhoughs.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 11, 2014)

dsbias said:


> He blows my mind with his solves. I feel like he can track the whole cube at one time. He will probably be one-looking solves in the next year lol.



I think more time may be needed
Although, if that happens, 3BLD.....


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm color neutral with CFOP, so it helped at lot. Thanks Feliks!!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 11, 2014)

He should have purposely included one prepared scramble that led to his '3 move OLL' trick.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 11, 2014)

Spoiler: Solve 1



L2 F' R2 D' R2 L' F D' R L U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R

x2 y // Inspection
U R' F R' B' R' U' L2 U2 L2 // Xcross (10/10)
y' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-2 (7/17)
y R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L-3 (7/24)
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (7/31)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' // OLL (13/44)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // POLL (11/55)





Spoiler: Solve 2



U2 R L D F' U2 F R' B' U2 F R U2 R B2 R2 L' F2 L2

x2 y // Inspection
F R' F2 L R' F' R // Xcross (7/7)
y2 U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-2 (8/15)
U R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L-3 (6/21)
y U R U R' U R' F R F' // F2L-4 / EO (9/30)
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (12/42)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (15/57)





Spoiler: Solve 3



U D R2 B U F' B U B D2 L' B R' B' U2 B R2 U2 

z2 // Inspection
R' D2 y' R D' R // Cross (5/5)
y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-1 (8/13)
U' R' U R y L U L' // F2L-2 (7/20)
U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (4/24)
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/32)
U' R' U' R U R B' R' B // OLLCP (9/41)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL (12/53)





Spoiler: Solve 4



B U L' D' L F' U2 R' B' L' U' F2 R' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2

z2 // Inspection 
L' D' U' R' F U' L' U L' y' U' R U' R' u' // Xcross (14/14)
U2 y' R' F U F' R // F2L-2 (6/20)
R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/27)
R U' R' U' R U2 R' // F2L-4(7/34)
F U R U' R' F' // OLL (6/40)
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' // PLL (13/53)





Spoiler: Solve 5



B U2 D B L2 B L' B2 R2 U L' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2

z2 y' // Inspection 
U L U L F' y R u' R // Cross (8/8)
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-1 (8/16)
y' R U R' L' U L // F2L-2 (6/22)
R U R' L U' L' // F2L-3 (6/28)
y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L-4 (8/36)
U' R' U' F' U F R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (15/51)
R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // PLL (16/57)





Spoiler: Solve 6



R2 D B D L D2 F L F2 L D F L2 F R2 U2 D2 F B2

x2 // Inspection
D R' F D U L R2 // Xcross (7/7)
U' y U' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (9/16)
U y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // F2L-3 (12/28)
F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L-4 (7/35)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R B' R' U' R U B // OLL (14/49)
y L U r' U2 x D' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL (12/61)






Spoiler: Solve 7



R' U' L' B' L B' D2 R' D2 F' D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D

x2 y'
D R F D' y R2 // Cross (5/5)
y2 R U' R' U y' R' U' R // F2L-1 (7/12)
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/19)
U y' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-3 (8/27)
F' U F U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' // F2L-4 / OLS (11/38)
U R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL (16/54)





Spoiler: Solve 8



R' D' L2 F' R D F U R' B' U2 D' F' U2 R2 L2 F L2 U2

x' y' // Inspection
R // Cross (1/1)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-1 (8/9)
U2 L' U' L // F2L-2 (4/13)
R' F R F' // F2L-3 (4/17) 
y2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // F2L-4 (7/24)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9/33)
y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' // PLL (13/46)




I might do the CN solves later.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Spoiler: Solve 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you good sir!


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 11, 2014)

WOW!!!. His cross is infinity times better than mine. :0


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I might do the CN solves later.


No need

*Feliks Zemdegs CN Example Solves*



Spoiler: Solve 1



B D B' D2 R2 F2 L F B D' B' U' F2 R2 U2 R B2 R2

z y’ // inspection
D2 R’ D F’ U R’ // cross
y’ R U R’ D2 // 1st pair (keyhole)
U’ L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L // 2nd pair
R’ U R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U R U’ // 3rd pair
R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ // 4th pair
U2 R’ U’ F U R U’ R’ F’ R // OLL
U2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U2 // PLL
 62 moves





Spoiler: Solve 2



U F D L' F2 L F2 D' R B2 D' R2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 R2

z’ // inspection
L’ R’ D2 R’ D2 // cross
y R’ U R // 1st pair
U2 y’ L’ U’ L // 2nd pair
R’ U R U’ R’ U R // 3rd pair
U2 y’ R’ U R // 4th pair
U’ F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // OLL
y R’ U’ R y R2 u R’ U R U’ R u’ R2 // PLL
45 moves





Spoiler: Solve 3



U B U' F2 R' U D R2 D' F U2 R D2 B' R2 D2 F B

y x’ // inspection
D R D L’ // cross
U2 R’ U R U’ R U R’ // 1st pair
y U R U R’ U R U’ R’ // 2nd pair
U2 y R U’ R’ U R’ U’ R // 3rd pair
U R U R’ U y’ R’ U2 R // 4th pair
U L’ U’ L U’ L’ U2 L // COLL
R’ U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R U R2 // EPLL
55 moves





Spoiler: Solve 4



U2 B2 D B' R' L B2 L2 U' B2 L D' F R L2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2

z x’ // inspection
L R’ D R y’ D R D // x-cross
R’ U2 R U2 R’ U R // 2nd pair
y’ U L’ U’ M’ U l U F’ // 3rd & 4th pair
B’ R B R’ U’ R’ U’ R U R’ U R // OLL
R’ U L’ U2 R U’ R’ U2 R L U’ // PLL
45 moves





Spoiler: Solve 5



D R U' L B D F R D R U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2

z // inspection
F’ L’ B’ R’ D’ // cross
R U2 R’ y’ U R’ U’ R // 1st pair
y’ R U’ R2 U R // 2nd pair
U y’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ // 3rd pair
U’ y R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // 4th pair
U’ R U R’ U’ M’ U R U’ r’ // OLL
U2 R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ // PLL
58 moves





Spoiler: Solve 6



R2 F B2 D2 R U F2 L B' R F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 B2 U L2 B2

x y2 // inspection
U2 F2 R2 r’ U r // cross
U L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L // 1st pair
y U L’ U L R U R’ // 2nd pair
U2 R’ U’ R U2 R’ U R // 3rd pair
U2 y’ R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ // 4th pair
y F R U R’ d R’ U2 R’ F R F’ // dot OLL (silly Feliks)
y’ F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U // PLL
66 moves





Spoiler: Solve 7



R B L' B' L' U2 B' L2 F2 U R' F R B2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 U2

y’ // inspection
M’ D R’ D2 R // cross
L U’ L2 U L // 1st pair
U R U’ R2 U’ R // 2nd pair
R U R’ L U2 L’ // 3rd pair
U’ R U R’ U y’ R’ U’ R // 4th pair
R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ F’ // OLLCP
U R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’ U’ // EPLL
56 moves





Spoiler: Solve 8



R F D' L U B R2 F D2 R' D2 F2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2

x’ y’ // inspection
D2 R’ F y R2 D // cross
U y2 R’ U2 R // 1st pair
y’ R U2 R2 U’ R // 2nd pair
y’ U' R U’ R2 U R // 3rd pair
U’ R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U // 4th pair setup 
R B U’ B’ R’ // VLS
F’ U’ F R2 u R’ U R U’ R u’ R2 U // PLL
47 moves


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 11, 2014)

kind of interesting that he did so many more X-crosses in the white only scrambles than in the CN solves


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 11, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> kind of interesting that he did so many more X-crosses in the white only scrambles than in the CN solves



~10 scrambles are probably not a very good example of how it generally is. i would guess more xcrosses on cn.

what surprised me more is that he has 60+ moves from time to time


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 11, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> ~10 scrambles are probably not a very good example of how it generally is. i would guess more xcrosses on cn.
> 
> what surprised me more is that he has 60+ moves from time to time



I don't think the amount of XCrosses he does varies if it is white cross vs. CN. It's the speed at which they are accomplished.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 11, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> what surprised me more is that he has 60+ moves from time to time



That surprised me too. Also his low move count solves required tricks like x-cross, multi-pairing, or VLS.


----------



## Arkwell (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reconstructs!!!!!!

Ok guys, here's a question aimed at Feliks' solves and more importantly the F2L. Feliks say his solves are intuitive but in his latest vids seem to include a little of the different parts of CFOP. He has some 'multislotting', parts of ZZ for some of his T Perms, COLL, OLLCP, EPLL, OLS, EO, etc. Is it just that his intuitive is so good that it happens to include all these different things ie: Lookahead so good that it becomes 'multislotting' rather than studying 'multislotting' or do you think even though he's using 'intuitive' but he's open to studying a little of each of the different ways you CFOP solve a 3x3?


----------



## AKOM (Jun 11, 2014)

Renslay said:


> That surprised me too. Also his low move count solves required tricks like x-cross, multi-pairing, or VLS.


The optimal move count for CFOP ist 56 on average, so if you do plain CFOP a 60 move solution is generally not surprising. In the reconstruction you can see that felix high move count solves are mostly plain CFOP, because (i think) he knows no extra algorithms for the last slot cases or he can't see a xcross.
Or am i wrong?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 12, 2014)

Arkwell said:


> Thanks for the reconstructs!!!!!!
> 
> Ok guys, here's a question aimed at Feliks' solves and more importantly the F2L. Feliks say his solves are intuitive but in his latest vids seem to include a little of the different parts of CFOP. He has some 'multislotting', parts of ZZ for some of his T Perms, COLL, OLLCP, EPLL, OLS, EO, etc. Is it just that his intuitive is so good that it happens to include all these different things ie: Lookahead so good that it becomes 'multislotting' rather than studying 'multislotting' or do you think even though he's using 'intuitive' but he's open to studying a little of each of the different ways you CFOP solve a 3x3?


Most of the things that you mentioned are part of the last layer, the rest of what he does is intuitive mixed with different cases here and there thay he knows.


----------



## Arkwell (Jun 14, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Most of the things that you mentioned are part of the last layer, the rest of what he does is intuitive mixed with different cases here and there thay he knows.




What last layer things would you recommend studying once you know all your OLLs?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 16, 2014)

Arkwell said:


> What last layer things would you recommend studying once you know all your OLLs?


I haven't finished my OLLs yet, but I have heard many people say to learn COLL. After that, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 17, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I haven't finished my OLLs yet, but I have heard many people say to learn COLL. After that, I wouldn't know.



After COLL you could learn some easy cases (or everything):

ELL
OLLCP
CLS
OLS
ZBLL


----------

